# Shotgun Ammo



## gibby4688 (Feb 21, 2008)

What ammo would be the best for coyotes if you are using a shotgun....


----------



## kpj17hmr (Feb 12, 2008)

i use #4 buck in my mossberg 835 sure dose a number on them at 25 feet :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Dead Coyote! Stuff nails them!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Dead Coyote! Stuff nails them!


This is what I prefer after patterning my shotgun. You need to invest in a variety of loads and try some different chokes and see what works best in your shotgun. Remember, while Dead Coyote may cost 3 bucks a shot, getting the coyote vs. losing the coyote is worth the 3 bucks in my opinion.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Fallguy said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > Dead Coyote! Stuff nails them!
> ...


Very true! IMO I would rather pay twice as much and get it on the first shot then unload other shells and only give him a massage!


----------



## gibby4688 (Feb 21, 2008)

Can i shoot the dead coyote through a xtra full turkey choke tube, because on the choke tube it says lead only.....


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

I bought cabelas full choke for heavy shott and it says that its good for steel lead tungstan and copper plated. woud buckshott b ok? Iv never used it b4


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

kpj17hmr said:


> i use #4 buck in my mossberg 835 sure dose a number on them at 25 feet :lol:


What choke do u use?


----------



## miestro_jerry (Jun 28, 2008)

I use deer slugs when I am using my 870.

Jerry


----------

